

Nikola Tesla--The Man Who Lit Up the World - jgrahamc
http://fyi.oreilly.com/2009/05/nikola-tesla--the-man-who-lit.html

======
ivom
In addition to AC generation, his experimental opus was very wide and includes
rotating magnetic field, Tesla coil transformer, and the list goes on. One of
the better known patents (among 700+) was also wireless transmission, which
was unfairly attributed to Marconi for a long time. This is not to say that
Marconi was not brilliant as well, but just speaks about Tesla's genius.

------
batasrki
I cannot upmod this enough. This man is an idol of mine and a huge source of
pride for every Serbian geek out there.

~~~
jgrahamc
Have you visited the museum?

While I was writing the book I made a conscious decision to downplay Edison
and highlight Tesla to try to rectify the situation a bit.

True geeks know that Tesla was the man.

~~~
alrex021
With pride, I can say that I have visited the museum myself in Belgrade. I
also attended the elementary school called Nikola Tesla in the near by city
called Novi Sad.

~~~
batasrki
And I attended the Nikola Tesla elementary school in a suburb of Belgrade
called Rakovica. :)

~~~
BerislavLopac
And I in Zagreb! ;)

Speaking of museums, the Technical Museum in Zagreb, Croatia, has a daily
demonstrations of Tesla's most important inventions.

~~~
jgrahamc
Does that museum offer information in English?

~~~
BerislavLopac
This is what I could find quickly:
<http://www.mdc.hr/tehnicki/en/07-velikani.htm>

~~~
jgrahamc
That seems very interesting. I need to get myself over there and see it. If
you have time would you mind posting about this on the book's home page:
[http://www.geekatlas.com/forum/topics/i-cant-believe-xyz-
isn...](http://www.geekatlas.com/forum/topics/i-cant-believe-xyz-isnt-in-the)

------
alrex021
Here is a nice documentary titled "The Missing Secrets Of Nikola Tesla"

<http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2188562935002257117>

------
Shamiq
By the way, congrats on publication jgrahamc!

------
dryicerx
_Nikola Tesla, the greatest hacker ever_

The diversity of his inventions are truly remarkable (a good list is in
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nikola_Tesla>)

If these were all his publicized works, just imagine the kind of ideas that he
never told anyone and were just in his head in secrecy.

